# Sampdoria-Fiorentina 0-3



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2013)

Domenica 28 aprile ore 15:00.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Forza Samp.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2013)

X


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2013)

La Sampedoria non vince in casa da due partite consecutive o sbaglio?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Forza Sampdoria


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

la samp ormai non ha quasi più nulla da dare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

2 facile facile


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Dai, la samp deve vincere! Sti ****oni viola dvono abbassare le ali, mamma quanto mi stanno sulle balle!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

x


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

No va beh gollazzo di cuadrado e destino c'è poco da fare


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

goal pazzesco di Cuadrado


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Gol della Fiorentina...


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Eccolo gol Fiorentina


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2013)

Finita


----------



## Polis (28 Aprile 2013)

pazzesco na cippa... portiere che dorme...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ci soffieranno il 3 posto.


----------



## sheva90 (28 Aprile 2013)

Niente... ultimamente Cuadrado sembra Gullit...


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Sampdoria che si sapeva non avrebbe fatto granché, squadra scarsa che ha smesso di antigiocare a calcio da tempo, -2 dalla zona Champions.


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

bisogna fare 15 punti nelle ultime 5 partite,poco da fare


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

oh romeo romeo perche' sei cosi' cesso?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Penso che se giocasse pure la juve con sta fiorentina le prende


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

andata


dai ma di che parliamo, la champions è di questi qui dai, mi meraviglio ci sia ancoa gente ottimista "eh ma siamo a un punto", peccato che manchino quattro partite e dodici punti in palio.

Questi FARANNO 12 punti, fidatevi. Come l'oro. Noi sarà grasso che cola se ne faremo sette.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> bisogna fare 15 punti nelle ultime 5 partite,poco da fare



....infatti, pensiamo a fare il nostro dovere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

mamma mia Romero venduto


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2013)

Moriremo tutti


----------



## R41D3N (28 Aprile 2013)

Il terzo posto ce lo siamo giocato a Firenze con quel secondo tempo scandaloso!


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

0-2 finita


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Moriremo tutti



Darren non iniziare


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Finita 2-0 Ljajić sampdoria di..... giocarsi la CL nelle ultime giornate e sempre una pena perchè ci sono quelle squadre già in vacanza


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

quel cane di delio rossi solo a noi fa sputare sangue. 

quanto non lo reggo. 
avrei goduto se lijaic andava a esultargli in faccia.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Se vinciamo stasera siamo ancora sopra. Quindi...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....infatti, pensiamo a fare il nostro dovere.



ma tu ci credi davvero? Forse non ti sei accorto xhe siamo LEGGERMENTE suklle gambe, non ne abbiampo più.

Tamnto per cominciare stasera non si vince, sicuro come l'aria che respiro.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2013)

ciao core sandoria a 90


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma tu ci credi davvero? Forse non ti sei accorto xhe siamo LEGGERMENTE suklle gambe, non ne abbiampo più.
> 
> Tamnto per cominciare stasera non si vince, sicuro come l'aria che respiro.



....se non vinciamo questa sera non ci meritiamo nulla. Vediamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren non iniziare



Ma non lo vedi che il fato è contro di noi? stasera non vinciamo manco morti


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo stasera siamo ancora sopra. Quindi...



esatto,quello che ci invidia Montella,che non puo' essere padrone del suo destino


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non lo vedi che il fato è contro di noi? stasera non vinciamo manco morti



....ma quale fato? Se non saremo in grado di battere il Catania non sarà per il fato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Vero ma stasera ci tocca vincere per forza cosi, invece se perdeva dei punti era meglio e invece


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2013)

Quando mai Delio Rossi ci ha fatto un favore?

Porta una sfiga incredibile.


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Perderanno sicuramente punti in queste giornate CIT ......... Come no io l'ho detto massimo la fiorentina stecca una partita massimo il resto sono vittorie


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Che Bolle non ne sbagliano piu una sti qui


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

I blu circoncisi si stanno facendo piallare... 

Delio Rossi è specializzato a ottenere risultati anti milan... ce l'ha nel DNA.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

La Fiorentina in Champions non servirebbe a niente. Uscirebbe ai preliminari.


----------



## Nivre (28 Aprile 2013)

_Ehhhhh ma la Fiorentina a Genova mica è sicuro che vince[multi cit.]_


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;175330 ha scritto:


> Che Bolle non ne sbagliano piu una sti qui




sai com'è....basta confrontare il centrocampo loro col nostro...noi gente come Borja Valero, Cuadrado, Aquilani (che era nostro!), Pizarro ce la sognamo in questio momento, solo Monto è da Milan, il resto è paccottiglia.

Ma Galliani l'anno prossimo pensa solo di lanciare Cristante, ignorando le lacune palesi che abbiamo nel settore più decisivo del calcio. Cosa credete che abbiano bayern, barcellona e il dortmund? Un grande centrocampo anzitutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina in Champions non servirebbe a niente. Uscirebbe ai preliminari.



Se vanno spero che vengano piallati da chiunque


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina in Champions non servirebbe a niente. Uscirebbe ai preliminari.



Questo e' poco ma sicuro il problema e' che fisicamente si vede proprio che loro sono più in palla e hanno gioco io ho molta paura


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

"La Fiorentina al massimo farà sei o sette punti" 8cit.)

questi le vincono tutte, o al massimo ma proprio massimo ne pareggiano una,.

Il problema è che noi già stasera pareggiamo, poi siamo capaci pure di pareggiare a pescara o perdere con la Roma.


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina in Champions non servirebbe a niente. Uscirebbe ai preliminari.



Dipende da chi incontra.E cmq non sono tanto inferiori a noi


----------



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina in Champions non servirebbe a niente. Uscirebbe ai preliminari.



Vale lo stesso discorso per noi eh.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2013)

loro sono sulle ali dell'entusiasmo, noi ormai siamo scoppiati

non credo che andremo in champions


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> loro sono sulle ali dell'entusiasmo, noi ormai siamo scoppiati
> 
> non credo che andremo in champions



....calma, prima vediamo come vanno le cose questa sera....


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Che squadra di melma la Samp, ovviamente noi ci abbiamo fatto un punto su 6


----------



## Ale (28 Aprile 2013)

qua si rischia il terzo posto


----------



## Sheldon92 (28 Aprile 2013)

se non dovessimo arrivare terzi, sarà soltanto per colpa nostra.


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

La facilità con cui Cuadrado salta l'uomo è impressionante.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> se non dovessimo arrivare terzi, sarà soltanto per colpa nostra.



no, del genio in panchina


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

3-0 Aquilani pazzesco sto qui quando ha giocato da noi ha fatto quasi sempre poco pazzesco  la metà delle reti a porta vuota


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

e 3...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

va bon, ciao...nulla da dire, hanno strameritato questa championsd.

Sono una bella squadra, noi siamo l'imperfezione fatta a squadra.


----------



## Sheldon92 (28 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> no, del genio in panchina



era sottointeso


----------



## Marilson (28 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> loro sono sulle ali dell'entusiasmo, noi ormai siamo scoppiati
> 
> non credo che andremo in champions



esattamente, e si comincia già da stasera con l'inevitabile pareggio con il catania


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Montella è riuscito nell'impresa di rendere Ljaiic un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Si va beh loro meritano la CL e noi no okok


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> 3-0 Aquilani pazzesco sto qui quando ha giocato da noi ha fatto quasi sempre poco pazzesco  la metà delle reti a porta vuota



Poco? Ha giocato 3 mesi ottimi, poi non gli è stato più permesso farlo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> 3-0 Aquilani pazzesco sto qui quando ha giocato da noi ha fatto quasi sempre poco pazzesco  la metà delle reti a porta vuota



forse adesso ha un allenatore che lo valorizza, ma dico forse eh.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Quanti pianti......non abbiamo ancora giocato contro il Catania. Forza Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Visto che andiamo in EL propongo di non scendere piu in campo a partire da stasera.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;175398 ha scritto:


> Visto che andiamo in EL propongo di non scendere piu in campo a partire da stasera.



....ma siete milanisti o interisti piagnoni?


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

ma che è? pianginaworld?


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Il disfattismo così e' esagerato ma la personalità di questo allenatore fa pensare male , questo e' il momento di tirare fuori le palle e lui nn Sa neanche cosa siano, poi sembra che ci basta vincere stasera , nn basta bisogna battere la Roma in casa bisogna vincere a Siena ecc nn e' che se vinci stasera sei a posto e cmq se nn inizia a mettere almeno la formazione giusta si inizia già da stasera


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il disfattismo così e' esagerato ma la personalità di questo allenatore fa pensare male , questo e' il momento di tirare fuori le palle e lui nn Sa neanche cosa siano, poi sembra che ci basta vincere stasera , nn basta bisogna battere la Roma in casa bisogna vincere a Siena ecc nn e' che se vinci stasera sei a posto e cmq se nn inizia a mettere almeno la formazione giusta si inizia già da stasera



la fiorentina invece ha 3 partite consecutive in casa contro la pro sesto.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Contro chi sono alla prossima? cmq noi dovremmo avere 2 partite in casa e poi a Pescara, dobbiamo arrivare alla partita con la Roma in una buona posizione altrimenti è finita, Allegri è riuscito nel miracolo di buttare anche un terzo posto che ci vedeva favoriti tra pareggini inutili e almeno 6-7 punti buttati come niente nel momento decisivo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....ma siete milanisti o interisti piagnoni?





The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma che è? pianginaworld?



ma appunto e una battuta per quelli che continuano a dire che la fiorentina merita la CL e noi no


----------



## Graxx (28 Aprile 2013)

Non so chi meriti di più la Cl..fatto sta che la viola in questo momento vola...gioca bene e soprattutto gli va tutto bene, molto bene...vinciamo stasera e poi giochiamocela fino in fondo...mi sa che si decide tutto se nn all'ultima giornata, quasi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....ma siete milanisti o interisti piagnoni?



veramente ragazzi...state esagerando xD


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Il destino è tutto nelle nostre mani. Basta vincere ed arriviamo terzi. In caso contrario, ci andrà la Fiorentina. E' lapalissiano ma è così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> veramente ragazzi...state esagerando xD



Ma difatti la mia frase era una battuta, la prossima volta lo scrivo tra parentesi cosi la capite e la piantano quelli che mi rispondono sempre in quella maniera, perchè onestamente un po va bene ma poi stancano anche


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia che lagne che siete 
La Fiorentina è una buonissima squadra, gioca un gran calcio e forse dal punto di vista squisitamente estetico merita il terzo posto più di noi.
Anche loro così come il Milan hanno una squadra quasi del tutto nuova rispetto all'anno scorso.
Il discorso è molto semplice: dipende tutto da noi.
La Fiorentina farà probabilmente 12 punti da qui alla fine, sta a noi farne 15.
Non mi pare un'impresa titanica guardando le avversarie.
Se non li facciamo, credo sia giusto che ci vada la Fiorentina e non penso ruberebbe niente.


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la fiorentina invece ha 3 partite consecutive in casa contro la pro sesto.



Ma che cavolo c'entra ? La fiorentina sta giocando bene a calcio ed in questo momento sembra vincere facilmente le partite , il punto e' se noi siamo in grado di vincere tutte le partite e con la personalità del nostro allenatore ho i miei 1000 dubbi , specialmente se continua a mettere boa in attacco e Niang in panchina , con cose fuori di testa tipo nocerino ecc


----------



## peppe75 (28 Aprile 2013)

lo sapevo...la doria è proprio scarica....se immaginate che viviano non ha fatto neanche una parata e non certo per la difesa...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

ma la doria è salva. sta giocando solo per dovere.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi se dovete frantumarci e frantumarvi le balls non le guardate le partite.Datevi una pausa di 1 mese.Non se ne può più,basta.Poi sulla partita di oggi che direla Doria è salva,non hanno fatto alcuna impresa,lo spettacolo che oggi descrivete.Domenica scorsa contro una squadar affamata hanno rischiato il 3-4 dopo esser stati avanti di 3 gol.Mai vista una tifoseria così colma di Tafazzi,altro che l'inter,aldilà che non abbiamo manco giocato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;175487 ha scritto:


> Ma difatti la mia frase era una battuta, la prossima volta lo scrivo tra parentesi cosi la capite e la piantano quelli che mi rispondono sempre in quella maniera, perchè onestamente un po va bene ma poi stancano anche



tranquilla, è che quì dentro è pieno di pessimisti...alla fine siamo il Milan mica l'inter
poi penso che è la prima volta che scrivo una cosa del genere


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

guardiamo in faccia la realtà, è finita la benzina.

Per stare dietro all'assurda preparazione allegrotta abbiamo fatto la rimontona arrivando alla fine con la lingua a penzoloni. La Fiorentina ha tutto di più: centrocampo, qualità, ricambi, gioco spumeggiante...noi niente di tutto questo, se ci squalificano Balotelli e si appanna il Faraone non abbiamo NIENTE.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tranquilla, è che quì dentro è pieno di pessimisti...alla fine siamo il Milan mica l'inter
> poi penso che è la prima volta che scrivo una cosa del genere


No ma per carita non era un attacco verso te figurati manco verso gli altri, io sono pessimista ma quello di dire non giochiamo le prossime partite tanto andiamo in EL era un battuta se l'avessi detto seriamente sono da manicomio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;175585 ha scritto:


> No ma per carita non era un attacco verso te figurati manco verso gli altri, io sono pessimista ma quello di dire non giochiamo le prossime partite tanto andiamo in EL era un battuta se l'avessi detto seriamente sono da manicomio



 ritorniamo al Topic


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Niente da fare arriveranno terzi


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente da fare arriveranno terzi



Tifo'o non ce la tiriamo.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

+1


----------

